
Mailchimp sent me this today. (email attached - ashitlerferad
As per Mailchimp alternatives. What would you recommend? I found these so far and leaning towards moving to Mailjet.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mailjet.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sendinblue.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;constantcontact.com&#x2F;<p>...what am I missing?<p>---------------------------------------------------------------<p>The email from mailchimp:<p>Hello,<p>Mailchimp does much more than email—we’re now an all-in-one Marketing Platform that’s designed to give small businesses the tools they need to grow.<p>With these additional features, we have a new way of calculating the number of contacts in your audience. This will require you to make a change in your account before August 7, 2019, to avoid a disruption in service. Please continue reading to learn more about what you need to do.<p>What’s changed
When we were an email-only company, your audience was made up of contacts who were subscribed. However, we now offer features that go beyond email. So, while you can&#x27;t send emails to your non-subscribed or unsubscribed contacts, you may still be able to engage them through other touchpoints, like ads or postcards.<p>Since non-subscribed and unsubscribed contacts have value, they’re now included as contacts in your audience. As a customer on a free plan, you’re allowed up to 2,000 total contacts in your audience. As of July 22, your account has 1,890 subscribed contacts, 0 non-subscribed contacts, and 1,165 unsubscribed contacts for a total of 3,055 contacts in your audience.<p>Since your account is above the 2,000 contact maximum for our free plan, you’ll either need to upgrade to a paid plan or archive some of your contacts to remain on the free plan.
======
arkitaip
Counting non-subs and unsubs is a dick move by Mailchimp. They have been
losing ground to the competition and this will just accelerates that trend.

As for competitors, add Active Campaign, IContact, Mailer Lite and Twilio
SendGrid to your list. AWS SES is a much simpler type of service but it also
costs a fraction to use. You can use something like Sendy.co [0] as a service
on top of SES if you don't want to mess around with the horror show that is
AWS.

[0] Sendy alternatives: [https://geekflare.com/aws-ses-powered-email-
marketing/](https://geekflare.com/aws-ses-powered-email-marketing/)

------
laurex
Campaign Monitor is pretty good. It also let's you pay per campaign if you're
sending one off emails versus a subscriber-oriented mailing list.

------
jhammer
Competitor that is a Mac native app:
[https://directmailmac.com](https://directmailmac.com)

Disclosure: I work for the company

